# 29g, Saltwater tank



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi all . I'm planning the start of my 29g saltwater tank.. What i plan is maybe a clown fish or 2 at best... Mostly id like to do live rock and corals.. Im not 100% im putting any fish in this at all.. I HAVE ZERO Experience with Saltwater tanks... What im asking is do i need a Protein Skimmer? i plan on two power heads with tubing down under the sand with pvc to make the jets ive been seeing. Also Do i need fish to keep corals... meaning i know Fish waste feeds plants dose it also feed Corals? anyway thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

A skimmer would be recommended with a Reef Tank, but not with a fish tank under 30g. You do not have to have fish in a Reef tank, the dosing you do to feed the corals will suffice. That and sufficient lighting, proper Alkalinity, Magnesium, and Calcium levels. Salinity set at 1.025-1.026.
What jet stream under the sand are you referring to? I would not recommend it with a Reef tank, no reason for it.


----------



## davemedinis (Sep 10, 2011)

Lighting system is also extremely significant~


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

LIGHTING LIGHTING LIGHTING LIGHTING LIGHTING! doesnt hurt to throw a little mandarin or a sixline wrasse in there, but not necessary.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jaudlee said:


> LIGHTING LIGHTING LIGHTING LIGHTING LIGHTING! doesnt hurt to throw a little mandarin or a sixline wrasse in there, but not necessary.


Mandarin are not for a new system or a beginner. The care for these fish is not easy. They require PODs for food, and unless they have a well established system, a sump or dose the crap out of their tank with PODs, the fish will die. You can't just throw a fish in there without knowing what you are getting yourself into.


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

Mandarin are not for a new system or a beginner. The care for these fish is not easy. They require PODs for food, and unless they have a well established system, a sump or dose the crap out of their tank with PODs, the fish will die. You can't just throw a fish in there without knowing what you are getting yourself into.


- I have had my mandarin for over a year now and put him in with a freshly cycled tank with little to no algae.pods. etc to feed on. you can irradiate this problem simply by going to your LFS and purchasing one that eats frozen foods. nutramar and frozen blodworms seems to be my mandarin's favorite. some mandarins will not eat this prepared food, but more and more are capable of it nowadays.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jaudlee said:


> Mandarin are not for a new system or a beginner. The care for these fish is not easy. They require PODs for food, and unless they have a well established system, a sump or dose the crap out of their tank with PODs, the fish will die. You can't just throw a fish in there without knowing what you are getting yourself into.
> 
> 
> - I have had my mandarin for over a year now and put him in with a freshly cycled tank with little to no algae.pods. etc to feed on. you can irradiate this problem simply by going to your LFS and purchasing one that eats frozen foods. nutramar and frozen blodworms seems to be my mandarin's favorite. some mandarins will not eat this prepared food, but more and more are capable of it nowadays.


Thats the trick, getting one in at the LFS that already eats frozen foods. Most don't.


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

my LFS usually only has ones that eat prepared food. if it doesn't they usually put it in one of their display tanks


----------

